# Finishing oak stairs



## homealone (Dec 12, 2007)

I am in the process of finishing my new stairs. I have sanded them down, wipe them with a tack cloth and applied a coat of lacquer sealer. I am going to give them two coats of polyurethane, what grit should I use after the sealer, and what grit between the coats of poly? Thanks to all:thumbsup:


----------



## aclose (Nov 11, 2007)

i put new oak treads on my stairs leading to my family room last year. i only did a rough sand and then put several coats of poly on them with a very light sanding in between. stairs are not fine furniture, and you don't want them to be slick and smooth. :no:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Dewaxed shellac can be used as a barrier coat over a questionable substrate. Oil based polyurethane can be used as a sealer by thinning with mineral spirits. It can be wiped on, or brushed on. The sanding after sealing should be enough to knock off the "nibs". Depending on how rough it is after sealer, 180x to 220x. You could use 220x to 280x between coats and 320x before the last coat.


----------



## JaimeM (Feb 10, 2008)

I am considering taking on a project installing these same type of stairs. What do you feel is the best process to use to attach the treads? (i.e. adhesive, finish nails & putty, screws with plug) thanks


----------



## aclose (Nov 11, 2007)

JaimeM said:


> I am considering taking on a project installing these same type of stairs. What do you feel is the best process to use to attach the treads? (i.e. adhesive, finish nails & putty, screws with plug) thanks


i installed new oak treads going down into my family room. i pre-drilled, screwed and then plugged the holes. i'm very happy with the way they turned out. now that the job is done, i kinda wish i would have thought to use a contrasting wood for the plugs... but they look plenty good as they are. :laughing:


----------

